# Very faint vertical line on a Clear Blue test



## lilgreen

Last month I thought I might be pg, even though I have an IUD, but then I AF arrived. It sure doesn't take a specialist to figure out that I actually really want to get pg, because this month I'm thinking the same thing (yes, even though IUD are supposed to be something like 97% effective). I even actually took a pg test this morning. I feel so silly admitting all this.

BUT.... It was a Clear Blue test where a + is supposed to appear if you are pg, and a - is supposed to appear if you're not. Well, I got the expected -. But very close inspection revealed a very faint vertical line over the -... only this was after a while (not within the 10mins). You see it might have had the faint line, but I woke up at 5am, took it, lighting was bad, I was tired, I didn't see a +, so I went back to bed.

So, I'm wondering, if I am pg would the entire + be faint, or just the vertical line and although they say not to read it after 10mins, why would there be a faint line?

Thanks!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## swellmomma

when I have used that test in the past just my vertical line was faint. the horizontal is like a control line as it it shows up no matter what. Call your dr and have a blood draw to confirm because you will want that iud out ASAP!


----------



## DanelleB

ITA, either a blood test or maybe even try another brand of test first. It could be just an evaporation line since you noticed the second line after the recommended 10 minutes, but since you have an IUD, you'll want to know asap so you can get it removed.


----------



## llamalluv

I took that same test and the instructions say that ANY vertical line, no matter how faint is a positive.


----------



## because

Those blue +/- tests are notoriously bad with evaps (faint lines that show up after the time limit). I would not trust a faint vertical line after the limit. Check out the info at www.peeonastick.com.

If I were you, I'd use a sensitive pink dye test like First Response Early Results (not Rapid Results) and be sure to look within the time limit.

I hope you get what you want!

(And, some advice you *didn't* ask for: if you want to get pg, maybe you should get the IUD out because if you do get pg through it, couldn't it have really dangerous consequences for the embryo? I know, none of my business.... sorry!)


----------



## maciascl

With my last pregnancy I didn't use that test, but the test I did use started out VERY faint for the 1st few times I took one. In fact the very 1st test was so faint that I threw it away & DH pulled it out of the trash to look at it & then asked me why I wasn't telling him I was preg







I'd try a diffrent test or call your dr for a blood test ASAP especially since you'll want to get that IUD out NOW if you are


----------



## Jane

Because you're at much higher risk for an ectopic (tubal) pregnancy with an IUD, it's important to get checked out ASAP if you think you're pregnant.

That said, you really should throw away a pregnancy test after you read it. Those evap lines are not "real" lines.
If you want to test again, I'd wait 24 hours for the possible levels of hcg to increase, then test again with nice concentrate urine.

Whatcha gonna do with that IUD, long term?


----------



## lilgreen

Just a quick update....

I took another pg test (1st Response) the following morning and it said without a doubt that I am NOT pg







(Although AF is late, so I'm not sure what else is going on)

BUT, I talked with h and I'm getting my IUD out. So, hopefully next time I post here will be with real news to report, although we said we won't really start trying until May (but you never know...)

Thanks for all your thoughts on this. I am definitely only ever buying the pink line tests.

Cheers,
lilgreen


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because* 
Those blue +/- tests are notoriously bad with evaps (faint lines that show up after the time limit). I would not trust a faint vertical line after the limit. Check out the info at www.peeonastick.com.



YES!!

I had that happen with Fact Plus and Clear Blue Easy. It happened with my last cycle (the CBE test was free, that was the only reason why I used it) and last year with a Fact Plus (2-pack). With both of those cycles I was NOT pregnant, but I got the blue horizontal evap line like in 2 minutes. Those were all true false positives.


----------

